

How would you beat the averages if they all use FP now? - avodonosov


======
mingpan
Is functional programming really mainstream now? I think knowledge of its
existence is mainstream, but interest in it still is not. Most people give me
strange looks when I tell them my current programming language of choice is a
Lisp dialect.

------
dangrossman
Who is they? Why do we want to beat them? What is FP? Who upvoted this?

~~~
avodonosov
Lot of questions....

It's about this old article, that Lisp is a secret weapon:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/avg.html>. Now that Lisp and FP (functional
programming) features are becoming mainstream, it's not a secret weapon
anymore.

